# How much does cremation generally cost? Just wondering.



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I am thinking about getting a life insurance policy for my husband. I am wondering if it would be a waste of money. He's 8 years older than me (67-8) and wants to be cremated. I was just wondering how much that generally costs.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

When my sister died 12yrs ago it cost about the same as the cheap range casket/funeral. Then they tried to sell you a big fancy urn and every little nit-picky thing that they can think of.. DH and I both want to be cremated and sprinkled at our farm (oh, I mean in certified burial plot  --you know what I mean... No expensive casket,graveyard-taking up space-valuable ground etc....Just throw us out on the creek bank--oh, I mean --in a certified burial plot--Then go tell my bees...Queen Bee


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

My dad died about a year ago. The cremation society of SC came and picked him up, he died at home, with hospice, and returned him the next day. The total cost was $595.

They were pleasant and professional and very nice.

This was a first for our family. The two previous funerals ran about $12,000.
Sure does make more sense.

Dad now 'rests' at the lake, on his property, which was about the only peaceful thing in his entire life.


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

my father just passed away and his cremation ran at 1300


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

If you do a google search on 'low cost cremation' then search for ones in your state, you should find something. My father passed away two years ago, in Utah. His cremation there, by Alternative Cremation Society was about 700. They came and picked him up, then brought his ashes back to my Mom's in a couple days. They were professional, told her about burial options open to her as a veteran's wife, etc. Our family buried his ashes in the mountains, and planted a pine tree there. Jan in CO


----------



## rio002 (Jul 30, 2002)

When my Dad passed 4 years ago it was $1100, and when my sis passed 2 months ago it was just over $1300, this included cremation, 4 copies/originals of the death certificates and urn. Plus they handled the paperwork for getting Dad's flag, and the death benefit papers which was about $250. Good idea to plan ahead.


----------



## sgrmtndrone (May 13, 2002)

My Mother is in rough shape (cancer) Hospice had me make arangements . Greenlawn funeral home in Springfield Mo. cremation costs start @ $845


----------



## Trevilians (May 14, 2002)

My mother was cremated when she passed away almost four years ago. If I remember correctly, the whole thing was less than $1,000 including the paperwork, certificates and funeral notices. The funeral home did try to sell us a variety of containers from simple urns (these were a few hundred dollars) to eleborate containers with dolphins carved on top (about $1200), but we decided to have my brother, who is a furniture maker by hobby, make her a beautiful box in which to place her ashes. Each of us were invited to place something, either a note or some object that was significant to us and Mother, inside the box. A much more personal experience rather than an urn with dolphins.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

1500 was the price I got


----------



## old bear (Jan 13, 2005)

4 years ago in Little Rock, it was $700 for my sister. We did call around though, and the prices varied by as much as $500. This did not include an urn, but everyone does not want an expensive urn.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I wonder if a great big ole brush pile would get hot enough to do the job? Would it be legal?


----------



## Aldeia (Nov 19, 2006)

My grandfather's was not quite 1000. They do try to sell you other things...someone even encouraged embalming lol...saying it was illegal not to. Umm, no.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Both my mother and grandmother had signed up ahead of time with some Cremation Society organization..the sign-up fee was $25..when my grandmother died in 1996, the cost was $650...when my mother died in 2004 the cost was $1200. That was in Boston..I have no idea if the actual cost varies with location.


edited to add: Someone mentioned that the cost of cremation with using pre-planning also covered funeral notices. When my mother died and I wanted to put a funeral notice in the paper, I was horrified at the cost of an obituary notice..nearly $200 for a rather simple obit notice..her name, the names of her children, where and when her funeral would be. !! That was the big city newspaper. OTOH, my local community paper charged nothing. Obituary notices are free. I think it's atrocious to charge people so much..If some family wishes to exceed the usual notice space and wants to include some kind of public tribute to their loved one, than that's different! I don't know when all of the changed, but when I was a teen-ager in the '60's, both wedding and funeral announcements were done without any fees.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

$800 when my mother passed away nearly 6 years ago. That included them picking her up from the hospital and shipping her cremains to me, as she died in a Salt Lake City hospital. I did think it was very strange that they were merely sent USPS though....

Tracy


----------

